# Venice Biennale...world's largest architecture exhibition focusing on UAE



## drabin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

I think this may be of interest to some of you.

The Venice Architecture Biennale is one of the world's largest and highly acclaimed exhibitions on architecture and urban planning. By the invitation of the Biennale's director of this year, we are presenting our research and documentation on the new urban condition on the Arabian Coast, namely UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait, together with the American University of Sharjah. The exhibition is starting on September 6, 2006 and will last until November 19. You can see more details at the event’s website:

http://www.labiennale.org/en/news/architecture/en/63367.1.html

The goal of our presentation is to cover the new urban condition emerging on the Coast as thoroughly and accurately as possible. In this regard, it is important for us not to miss any large-scale architectural and development projects on the Coast. In our communictaions with different firms we have found it difficult to collect information, mainly plans and masterplans of these new developments. 

Having seen the large collection available on these threads, I believe that the members of this forum could be of a great assistance to us. To successfully acheive our goals for the exhibition we are in need of high-res plans of just about every development on the coast. We have many, but are still missing a lot.

If you are interested, or have any questions or suggestions please ask.

I thank you very much in advance for your time and kind attention and help on our project. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Kind regards,

Daniel Rabin
OMA/AMO
Office for Metropolitan Architecture
Heer Bokelweg 149
3032 AD Rotterdam
The Netherlands
Tel: +31.10.243.82.00
Fax: +31.10.243.82.02
Email: [email protected]
www.oma.nl


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ ok that should be difficult since high res renderings and especially PLANS are very hard to get, what we can offer you are 
masterplans in perspective, for example the palms, Dubai Waterfront (before redesign) or Burj Dubai..

but i doubt they will be of much use.
what exactly are you looking for, give us an example.


----------

